# Good use for old vacuum cleaner attachments



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Turns out, it was a good thing that my wife has kept a bunch of these things over the years.
https://atelierdubricoleur.wordpres...g-along-dust-ports-buses-daspiration-nomades/


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jim 
Another good recycling idea


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Good Idea Jim. I will be using that soon.


----------



## ErnieD (Oct 22, 2014)

Very good idea I will definitely try this out


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have one with magnets stuck on the bottom so it will sit on the cast iron router table extension wing of my table saw! :smile:


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------

